# A quick viv from off cuts!!



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

have been building vivs for my burmese and have lots of off cuts in the workshop so am knocking some small vivs together for some of this years young boas!!
























































































all done,just need to give it a few more coats of varnish seal it and put a door on!! only cost so far € 2.23 for the vent!!


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

You make it look so easy! Just finished building a viv stack for my troop, but wish I'd seen this first - the support you used for your shelf is way better than the idea I came up with. Its a neat and simple viv, well done :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

cheers donia!! : victory:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

motorhead said:


> all done,just need to give it a few more coats of varnish seal it and put a door on!! only cost so far € 2.23 for the vent!!


Looks nifty! Just curious, why are the vertical beams on the left of the tank doubled up? Excellent recycling so far though!

Best,
Paul


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Amazing, Wish i could make my own haha, and just make one from recycling old wood haha! Brilliant!


----------



## rudolph20039932 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats cool, wish I was this creative


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Paul112 said:


> Looks nifty! Just curious, why are the vertical beams on the left of the tank doubled up? Excellent recycling so far though!
> 
> Best,
> Paul


this is the reason for two vertical beams ,just so i can add a lock and not buy the wood to fit, i try to use all my off cuts before buying more wood!!








this one i did just before this one(also just vent,glass and lock= €14.55)


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

door made and gone for glass cutting!!!








inside sealed also,just need to air dry for a few days and a quick coat of varnish on the door!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

using the last of my off cuts today and came up with this so far!!
























































































































i like to varnish as i go just helps time wise and i should have this do the next time i get to use the workshop,as good tools makes it easy :whistling2:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

moved the female royal in to her new home!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

glass in the door and lock on,just needs to airdry then move my male jungle boa in!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

cracked out with the other,still a little bit to done but pleased with it so far bar cutting into the shelf vent cutting the holes for the vents but hey the snake won't mind and it will be hide by newspaper!!!

























































































































some of the varnishing will need sanding before any more coats,jst the roof and front door to do and sealing!! : victory:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a small bit done this morning!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

for to add these yesterday!!
























glass back so i shall varnish and hang the door tomorrow!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

These are really cool!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

all done bar the lock on the door!!!
























and enough wood for another one!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

They all look really good. How many have you made so far?


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Beardies are the best said:


> They all look really good. How many have you made so far?


thanks,so far i have got 3 done and one is being done so 4 vivs out of all my off cuts!! i have a female granite dh het(8 feet) coming just before christmas so i shall be building a viv for her next month and will put aside the off cuts and make some more vivs when i have enough in the new year!! : victory:


----------



## Daynna (Mar 22, 2009)

wow wow wow!

the doors i never thought of doing that! great idea think i'll do that to mine when we do ours thank you


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

4th one done!!
















just need to hang door!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

all done!!








i have vivs with runners ie sliding glass but some of my boids have sussed out that if they push on the glass they can open the vivs,so going to add doors to stop that,could get locks but this gives me something to do!!








this one is done will do these two sometime next week!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

was cutting some wood today for a viv which i am going to build for a female burmese who is about 8 feet and but no got all the sheets of wood yet so with some of the off cuts from that started this!!
























































































thats as far as i got today,will finish this once i get more sheets of wood for the bigger viv!! : victory:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done very little today but a bit is a bit!!!
















































got the door done but forgot to take it with me to get glass cut!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

some more!!
























just need to cut door get glass hang door!!!


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

top quality mate wish i coud just make vivs like this.... I wish i could make a viv Fullstop. Haha amazing skills!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

started to pimp up this viv,as the seal leaked!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a bit more done on this one!!!
































door done and hung on the other one!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

some of them up and running!!! : victory:








once i have my large viv done for my new female burmese should have more off cuts to make some more as the pile is growing!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

been doing my burmese viv at the moment but while waiting for varnish to dry did a little to the last one and started another from the off cuts from the burmese viv!!








another one!!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

That's some workshop you've got there! I build my own vivs as well, but the biggest problem I have is cutting sheet materials. Without the right equipment, it's almost impossible to cut it accurately and smoothly. 

I've got a load of old furniture board that would be perfect for building vivs, but I can't cut it neatly.

Very jealous! :lol2:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> That's some workshop you've got there! I build my own vivs as well, but the biggest problem I have is cutting sheet materials. Without the right equipment, it's almost impossible to cut it accurately and smoothly.
> 
> I've got a load of old furniture board that would be perfect for building vivs, but I can't cut it neatly.
> 
> Very jealous! :lol2:


yes i am very lucky to get access to the workshop and having all the right tools on hand makes the job very easy. and your so right about cutting neatly as its a bit hit and miss without good tools!! having a bench saw,chop saw etc etc just makes it so easy!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

was not due back to the workshop untill the 9th of this month but got a few hours there this afternoon and cracked on with this!!!








this bit was done at home over the cimbo break!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

while i make larger vivs for my burmese i have quiet big off cuts as the sheets come in 8 foot by 4 foot and i need to buy a few sheets for each viv,so today i put the roof on one viv from the above post and started on another as my glass was not cut for the above doors today!!








and on to another!!








































































































so once the glass is back i can hang the doors on two then make up another door for this one!!


----------



## obsessedbenners (Jan 6, 2012)

:gasp:loving your work mate:2thumb:,have you ever sold any of them?


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

obsessedbenners said:


> :gasp:loving your work mate:2thumb:,have you ever sold any of them?


 
no never sold any,i just make them for myself as i really don't like spending too much cash on vivs,i can make about 3 for the price of 1! and really the price of a large viv for a burmese or retic is so over priced its unreal!!
the glass is the dearest part!!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I just made a small viv for my viperine. I started with a bookcase from Wilkinsons, which cost £11 and bought the glass and runners for a further £8. I had the sliding vent spare, but these are only cheap. I put an extra piece of board on the back to strengthen it, but I had this lying around as well. The only expensive bit will be the thermostat, which I will get this w/e. The viv is the one on top in the picture:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> I just made a small viv for my viperine. I started with a bookcase from Wilkinsons, which cost £11 and bought the glass and runners for a further £8. I had the sliding vent spare, but these are only cheap. I put an extra piece of board on the back to strengthen it, but I had this lying around as well. The only expensive bit will be the thermostat, which I will get this w/e. The viv is the one on top in the picture:
> 
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/jeffers3-albums-reptile-house-build-picture165323t-snake-vivs-bottom-sirius-burm.jpg"]image[/URL]


 
nice job and less than £20 quid,money well saved!! not much one can do about the stats,if we could make them we could save even more money!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It's almost an obsession these days. I love spotting bits of furniture that can be turned into vivs. The large viv at the bottom of the picture I posted is a 4x2x2 ft viv, with glass doors already included. This cost me £26 from a second hand furniture shop. Not only was it cheap and in good nick, the quality is much better than most commercial vivs. My burm seems happy enough in it anyway!


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

Loving your work again :notworthy: , could you tell how thick the ply is you use.

Cheers John


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

jht88 said:


> Loving your work again :notworthy: , could you tell how thick the ply is you use.
> 
> Cheers John


 
i use two sorts,the ones above(last post as i think this may move a page) are 1/2" think.i also use 3/4 think which cost a little more about 20% but the hardware where in live is still got none in at the moment!


cheers!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

today i had to remove the base on each of the last two as need to seal the undersides of the shelfs i would normaly do this as i go but forgot!!
























cut the roof for the viv without and varnished it before adding to the viv!
















































all varnished and sealed,just need to make a door and hang it!!


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

motorhead said:


> i use two sorts,the ones above(last post as i think this may move a page) are 1/2" think.i also use 3/4 think which cost a little more about 20% but the hardware where in live is still got none in at the moment!
> 
> 
> cheers!


Cheers mate wish I had your skills, I'll get 3/4 from timber yard and get them to cut an 8x4 into 2 6x2 and 2 2x2 think I'll get plastic covered sheet for the base for easier cleaning. Then knock it together, if its any good might put some pics up. Probably March sometime. Thank for the inspiration.

John


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

jht88 said:


> Cheers mate wish I had your skills, I'll get 3/4 from timber yard and get them to cut an 8x4 into 2 6x2 and 2 2x2 think I'll get plastic covered sheet for the base for easier cleaning. Then knock it together, if its any good might put some pics up. Probably March sometime. Thank for the inspiration.
> 
> John


best of luck john,the fact i get access to a workshop and good tools make the whole thing a lot less simpler to do,i find if you can put a shelf in also gives the snake much more floor space. i have seen really simple shelfs just like a small coffe table which works great as you can take it in and out of the viv!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

the bloke who cuts my glass forgot to do so and no glass untill wednesday now,so no doors hung but got on with other bits today!!
































































needed to have it up side down to get this in and its not the best one i ever made but it will do what it needs to do!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

now down to very little off cuts,but i have the guts of another viv here and so not to waste anytime in the workshop cracked on with this!!
























































































thats as much as i got done today and this the remains of whats left!!








do have to buy a sheet of wood for the base of my burmese viv but as going to the uk soon to pick up some boas,won't get back to this for a while but hope to get the doors hung as soon as i get the glass!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

the bloke who cut the yet again forgot but i did get it in the end but a little waste of my time today!! did get some bits done!
















cut some 2 b 4 down for some of the viv and to make some more doors!!









































































just taken this home shall varnish it tonight and put the lock on it!!








another for another viv!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

did bring this home to varnish the door as have a rehome that can go in it once the varnish has dried!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a few bits done today!!
















door hung and ready to take home!!
























































two doors ready for glass and this one is coming home tonight!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a few more bit done and the glass was cut on time this time!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

just a few bits done yesterday as running out of off cuts!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

as i got the floor for my burmese viv in yesterday started on a viv for my male carpet python and as i need to start another burmese viv soon will have more off cuts to finish of the last one and this one i have started for my carpet!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done a bit more today!! started on another one for a male woma and got the roof cut for the one which is nearly done but waiting on a tin of varnish!!
















going to put two shelfs in this one as my carpets spend most of their time off the floor!!








































































this one is for the male woma!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got some more bits done today,still not got my varnish but cracked on with some other bits!!
















































and on the woma viv,need to get this one done frist!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

forgot this photo!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a few more bits done yesterday but will need to pull my finger out and get some varnish before adding the roofs/lids as will need to get to all the spaces then seal them all up!! have taken the doors home to sand then drop them in for glass cutting!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

keep forgetting to pick up the varnish!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done a few coats of varnishing on these and have lids/roofs on two but need to sort the light out for the carpet viv before adding the lid/roof!
















































and these two ready to take home once dry,both sealed in the inside also!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

oh started on this while i was still at the workshop,shall be for a female nicaraguan long term but will house my male granite burmese for a few months untill he gets to the size for a large viv!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

ran out of varnish again!!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

How long does the varnish you use take to cure? I am using the BnQ Yacht Varnish, I have been waiting now 3 weeks and it still smells.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> How long does the varnish you use take to cure? I am using the BnQ Yacht Varnish, I have been waiting now 3 weeks and it still smells.


i use a non branded varnish and it takes anything from 5 to 10 days!! i help it along by running a high wattage blub in the viv 24/7 for a few days!! some varnish may smell for a long time but after a certian time it will do no harm to the snake!! try running a blub in the viv for a few days and see how you get on! sorry don't know the BnQ varnish!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

motorhead said:


> i use a non branded varnish and it takes anything from 5 to 10 days!! i help it along by running a high wattage blub in the viv 24/7 for a few days!! some varnish may smell for a long time but after a certian time it will do no harm to the snake!! try running a blub in the viv for a few days and see how you get on! sorry don't know the BnQ varnish!


Where do you get yours from?


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Where do you get yours from?


 
albany is the name on the tin,i live in the west of ireland but i think its a uk based company!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Where do you get yours from?


 
here you go!!
















its good stuff drys quick and the smell goes fast and its also cheap,i pay €22 for a 2.5 lt tin!!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

new tin of varnish so got some more of my varnishing done!!
will need to fit light to lid/roof of viv before adding the lid on and just waiting on my glass for the door before i can add that also!!
































and varnished the viv,well the bit that i have done so far on the small burmese viv!! it will house a female nicaraguan once the burmese out grows it!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

not a lot done as need to get the glass for the door(tomorrow i hope) but the carpets viv is done bar the door!! did a light box on the burmese viv,just need more wood now!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

door hung!!








































and base's cut for 3 more vivs!!


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

yu make it look so easy grrrrr lol


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

forgot to bring my light fitting for the above viv as need to put that in before adding the roof/lid. cut the lid/roof any way and cut some more wood to carry on with some more vivs. the workshop had been used for the whole month of march and only got back in yesterday!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done a little more!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a good bit done today which i am well pleased about as snakes growing faster than i can build vivs!!!







































































#
































































hope to get back to this on wednesday,more varnishing etc before adding light boxes and the lids/roofs and doors!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got some more done today!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a little more!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

nearly done!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got two home this week!!








for the locks!!








this one male granite untill about 7 foot!!








and this one male pearl and the same 7 foot,then viv for life build!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

once airdry and lock on this one is coming home!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

not taken home my pearls viv yet as still airdrying but hope to get this one done tomorrow well what i can!!


----------



## Dakotalondon (May 14, 2012)

:2thumb: great thread


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done some odd bit today a bit on my incubator, one of the 4 foots and pimped up my old cinnamon females viv as shall put a small female royal in it once finshed!!
















old viv pimping!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

just added a shelf to this one!!
















small viv for a male royal!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

not being doing much at the moment as have some bills to pay but should have these two finished soon. will need to start some more later once the euros are over!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

used a few off cuts to knock some nest boxes up and got the door on the viv and got it home yesterday!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

knocked a door up for this one and started to pimp up another viv which i moved a boa from to a new one. once done shall move my female jungle carpet into it!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a little bit more!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

just a small bit done!








door on and coming home today!
















just added shelf,door gone for glass cutting and i need to get another tin of varnish!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

the lack of cash at the moment has slowed me down but got on with making doors for other vivs! my other hafes snakes well her sons as she hates snakes!!

















his male boa,sister to one of my commons!!
















female kings old house which was a tv stand,putting a door on this one as he was not happy with my to do job!!
















door back! but forgot the hinges today!!















G]








and got this done so i can move my female jungle boa to a bigger viv!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

some more done!!








another nest box!!


----------



## Bam79 (Oct 25, 2011)

Excellent made vivs :no1:

Whats the best place do you find the glass from or perspex?


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

Bam79 said:


> Excellent made vivs :no1:
> 
> Whats the best place do you find the glass from or perspex?


 any glazer or window makers will cut glass for you. perspex will scratch over time and it gets impossiable to clean!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I have made a few vivs myself now but this is amazing! One of the best custom build vivs iv seen considering it was off cuts and cost so little!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

JPalmer said:


> I have made a few vivs myself now but this is amazing! One of the best custom build vivs iv seen considering it was off cuts and cost so little!


cheers!!
some up grading!!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the chain for the perch! How much movement does it have? Cheers josh


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

JPalmer said:


> I love the chain for the perch! How much movement does it have? Cheers josh


a bit of movement which i think has alot to do with the weight of the snake!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

some more bits done!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

forgot these yesterday!!








going top build this coming viv around glass taken from a old one that had runners on it which will cut the cost down as reusing the glass. one door shall be a little bigger than the other but will work around that!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

a few bits done!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

done a few more bits!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

just a little bit!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

got a few bits done while also doing my 2nd incubator!!
more coats of varnish and hung some doors!!


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

last few bit done on these two vivs!! just need to seal them!!


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Great work, I have been planning to replace my current vivs with another custom build this time using oak. Reading through this thread has given me the kick up the arse I needed!!

Keep up the good work mate ill be pinching one or two of your ideas!

:2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

pete-vtr said:


> Great work, I have been planning to replace my current vivs with another custom build this time using oak. Reading through this thread has given me the kick up the arse I needed!!
> 
> Keep up the good work mate ill be pinching one or two of your ideas!
> 
> :2thumb:


pinch away thats the whole point of the thread!! :2thumb:


----------

